# Chips in a tube



## pc farmer

I did a test run with orange chips in a 18" tube from Todd in my SFB vertical.

Filled 





Burned fast.  Only got 1.5 hours of smoke.



This pic was in the CC.



Looks abit heavy to me.  Smelled good thou.   

Anyone else try chips in the tube?


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Yup

I use chips allot in my amazn tubes and tray.


----------



## pc farmer

nepas said:


> Yup
> 
> I use chips allot in my amazn tubes and tray.



How's the smoke look?  Seems to me it's a bit heavier then using pellets.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

c farmer said:


> How's the smoke look? Seems to me it's a bit heavier then using pellets.


depends on how tight i pack the tube, more back the darker blue smoke, light pack i get light blue. Mix some pellets and chips together. I like sassafras pellets and hickory chips


----------



## pc farmer

nepas said:


> depends on how tight i pack the tube, more back the darker blue smoke, light pack i get light blue. Mix some pellets and chips together. I like sassafras pellets and hickory chips



This wasn't packed tight.  I gotta experiment


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Nice experiment Adam, like it !   Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl

Great idea!

I'll have to give it a try!

Al


----------



## disco

I'll have to look at this, too.

Disco


----------



## crankybuzzard

I see a test in my future!  I have a 5-gallon bucket of alder chips I almost gave away recently!

Thanks for the heads up Adam!


----------



## pc farmer

It worked very well.  Only lit it once and took right off smoking.


----------



## mowin

I like mixing chips with pellets in my tubes.  Works great with lighter flavored woods like Apple and maple.  

Buddy gave me some mesquite, wow was that some smokey chicken.  Lol


----------



## cmayna

Wonder if you fill the tube just half full, in its horizontal position, would the smoke be less?   That's what Todd recommends when using his pellets in a tube in an electric smoker or mailbox.


----------

